# Immigration To Australia Experience Letter Help!



## rajind3r (Dec 21, 2012)

I want to apply for Immigration to Australia. I have about 6 years of experience as Programmer. I worked for a company for about two years and after that I registered my own company and started working from home. I have myself and my wife as Directors of the company. She is also a programmer.

Now I want to apply for immigration as programmer. I have Tax forms for last 4 years. I have been to Australia on Business visa as well. 

What do I do to show the experience as Programmer?
What would be the Experience letter format? 
Who would sign the certificate?
Do I have to send my Client list as well?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -
This depends on the type of visa you are applying for. Generally temporary work visas such as the 457 visa have less rigorous employment documentation requirements than permanent visas, which also can require a skills assessment in some cases. Skills assessment authorities can have quite high documentation evidence requirements, which can include tax docs, invoices, statements from clients, etc. 

Please let me know what type of visa you are applying for and I can get you more info on documenting self-employed income. and employment.


----------



## rajind3r (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your reply. I want to go on Skilled Migration visa. I have to send my documents for Skill Assessment. I have clients all over the globe even in Australia. I can provide references and statements. I am confused if my case comes under Self employment ? 

Regards,

Rajinder Singh


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Rajinder - Without more details and documents from you it's hard to say for sure. However if you own company that you operate under, and if you are the only person doing the work, you may be considered to be self-employed. If the company you own is a company (separate legal entity) and you are employed by the company, you may be technically not self-employed from a tax or financial perspective, but I expect from a skills assessment point of view, you'll be considered to be self-employed since you wouldn't have any supervisor or manager who would be qualified to write a recommendation letter about your services to the company.


----------



## rajind3r (Dec 21, 2012)

What sort of documentation will be required in self employed case? I have to submit my documents for skill assessment. Is there any checklist which I should follow to complete my set of documents.

Regards,
Rajinder Singh


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

If i was you i would take the advice of most people replying to your "help wanted". First see what visa you want to apply for, the visa application form will guide you, If it request,s letters from former employer,s then thats what you do, my advice is basically dont complicate things, sit and read the visa requirements step by step and as i said it will tell you what is required and where to go for information. Most applications ( and i take it you want a working visa) will ask for previous employment and contact details of employers and they do contact every single one of them, i know because i had confirmation on this from my past employer whom i worked for 15 years ago.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

DIAC has a checklist for most visas, and each skills assessment authority has a checklist of documents for the skills assessment you'll need for many of the skilled visas. You should consult DIAC and the appropriate skills assessment authority to find out their current requirements. Alternatively, you could engage a migration agent to assist you through the process.


----------



## rajind3r (Dec 21, 2012)

How much Migration agent would cost me roughly? I am willing to take professional help.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

HI Rajind3r -

That depends on the level of service offered by the agent and the type of visa application - 457 applications require far less time and resources than skilled visa application, and even within the skilled category, things differ from one visa subclass to another.

While most agents do not post their fees publicly, we do - see:

Our Fees - Northam & Associates

Personally I disagree with charging "what the market will pay" or charging based on the country of the applicant - you'll finds all kinds of interesting pricing systems out there. But whether you engage us or someone else to assist you, it's vital that you determine ALL of the fees up front, so no surprises during the process. For a skilled visa, in addition to the professional fees, you'll pay a DIAC visa application charge, plus application charges for the skills assessment and state sponsorship if applicable to your visa. That plus the usual health and police check fees from the respective depts.

Another issue you should ask about is what happens if you fail the skills assessment and decide not to pursue the visa application. Our policy is that for skilled visa applications, our fee is payable in 3 equal installments - 1/3rd to start the engagement and prepare the skills assessment application pkg, another 1/3rd upon successful skills assmt result to prepare the state sponsorship application pkg (if necessary), and the final 1/3rd if and only if you get an invitation and decide to accept and apply for the visa. If you fail the skills assessment and want to stop, no more is due.

Some agents will want most or all of the money before lodging the EOI, and won't defer the final payment until the visa application. Make sure whatever agent you use provides a complete timetable for their fees, and contingencies for if you are unable to continue with the application due to a failed skills assmt or failed state sponsorship, etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> HI Rajind3r -
> 
> That depends on the level of service offered by the agent and the type of visa application - 457 applications require far less time and resources than skilled visa application, and even within the skilled category, things differ from one visa subclass to another.
> 
> ...


OMG i just checked your price list i was definatly overcharged LOL i paid 6,000 dollars for my PMV through an agency, I am so sick right now.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Louise -

Sorry to hear this - one resource that might be helpful for those considering an agent and whether an agent's fees are reasonable or not is the MARA average fees page:

https://www.mara.gov.au/Consumer-In...at-does-it-cost-to-use-an-Agent-/default.aspx

All agents must provide fee information to MARA upon their annual re-registration as an agent, and MARA publishes this info in summary form (average fees, as a range) for consumers.


----------



## vin.do (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Mark,


Wonderfully Read through your guys discussion.
Thanks Mark to give everybody your useful advices

I'm still in a mess right now, just want to ask Mark that I'm in Melbourne, you are in Sydney. Could we work via post mail ? 

Thanks Mark


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

HI Vin -

Absolutely - I have many clients outside Sydney, and outside Australia. We regularly use Skype, postal mail, scans by email, etc to work effectively. Feel free to email me directly at [email protected] or PM me here.


----------



## puunyi (Sep 13, 2012)

rajind3r said:


> I want to apply for Immigration to Australia. I have about 6 years of experience as Programmer. I worked for a company for about two years and after that I registered my own company and started working from home. I have myself and my wife as Directors of the company. She is also a programmer.
> 
> Now I want to apply for immigration as programmer. I have Tax forms for last 4 years. I have been to Australia on Business visa as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajind3R DIAC changed many of the rules applying to General Skilled Migration last July (2012). The system now used is primarily what is referred to as a 'points system' It goes a bit differently from what was the case previously. Sometimes there is an initial aspect of applying for what is called an Expression of Interest (EOI) and you may be then called to apply for a visa.
Really I feel the best thing you should do is go to the DIAC web site and as other replies have suggested have a close look at what is required. DIAC do not really offer any assistance in advising you as to the best Visa for you to apply for, a migration agent will be necessary in order to help you figure out the best visa to apply for and then to walk you through the journey, which usually could take up to 4 years and usually not much under 2 years. This does depend on your circumstances. Good luck.


----------

